# Blood Angels Tactical Squad + Codex seems to be next.



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

http://instagram.com/p/v9VKFzNw86/?modal=true

This seems to be the only source for this image that I can find at the moment.

Sorry if this didn't need it's own thread. :<


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

Wait.. those bases are bigger than regular aren't they??

Edit: with pictures


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Yeah i think so. Same with the box set.


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

Well that's just... odd. Love the fact that there looks to be a complete mk4 marine in there though. No more Forgeworld only!

Also gives me a glimmer of hope on the rumor from a while ago about a redone DA kit with mk3 mixed in!


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Perhaps this is the beginning of.... Chapter specific kits so o speak? At least for BA and DA


----------



## maximus2467 (Jun 14, 2007)

Are they new models or just kit bashed from tac, dc and sang guard box sets?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Nothing new there as maximus thought. Thems are all parts from the Death Company, Sanguinary Guard, Sternguard, and new Tactical kit.

How does this piece of information point to a BA codex coming up next? I mean, I want it. It's just been teased so many times I'm weary.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

It says "Codex" on the cover of the white dwarf in the link I provided.










"New Blood angels tactical squad + codex"

As the thread title suggests.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

The link didn't work for me the first time I clicked it, I assumed the photo posted second was from what you provided. I was wrong!

Those are definitely not from current boxes. I wonder if this means the Tactical squad will have more of a place in a BA army with the new codex?


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

You mean thats a new kit? I only know the regular tac kit and the sternguard


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

The plasma gun and storm bolter, a couple leg sculpts, the sergeant's icon, and some shoulder pads I'm pretty sure are new. The fangs on the sergeant and the terminator captain in the new box set concern me.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Why are they concerning?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I just don't like the way they look. They don't need fangs.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Yeah, I'm always iffy on bare heads in general anyway. I stick to helmets, since I am always usually a little unsatisfied with the bare faces.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

They were blood drinkers, hence "Vampires". Now, they're actual VAMPIRES? Fuck sake. For once, I'm more interested in Smaug than anything else.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Vaz said:


> They were blood drinkers, hence "Vampires". Now, they're actual VAMPIRES? Fuck sake. For once, I'm more interested in Smaug than anything else.


Get used to it, space wolves will be getting tails soon, dark angels heads will feature pouts and ultramarines will feature hands pointing at themselves and shit eating grins


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I have to admit I'm slightly bewildered why they are putting out a tactical squad, but hey why the hell not, the rumors are there is a veteran blood angel terminator squad following next week too.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

bitsandkits said:


> rumors are there is a veteran blood angel terminator squad following next week too


This pleases me. I've been holding off buying a set of Space Hulk ones and converting them to what I need just in case this happens.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

So this new base size appears to be the new standard for power armor? Or is it? I don't think any of the new Space Wolves kits have them, do they? Sanctus Reach?


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

A few have mentioned it, but let's get it front and centre: are GW changing base sizes for minis?

Take a look at the BA Death Company guys in WD44. I think they are on bigger bases too...bigger

CtS


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

If it is true it is annoying and I will be cutting circles out of cereal boxes to glue to the bottom of old bases


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

The BRB states that a legal base is any base the model was provided with, so there is no need to change bases.

And base sizes is not what this thread is about, start a new one for that discussion.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Considering there's a Blood Angel Rumour thread from May that you have even commented in, I wouldn't worry about who says what where Einherjar.

Those bases don't look any larger to me, it's possible the new leg sculpts have the feet ever so closer together.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

I already addressed whether or not this topic needed it's own thread in my initial post.

I am apprehensive about the thread descending into complaining about GW and would rather it stay on the topic stated in the threads title. GW complaining gets incredibly tiresome when it permeates nearly every single thread.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

GW complaining is about as annoying as non-mod policing. Here's some back-on-topic to soothe your soul:

I'm pretty stoked that there will be BA specific box kits (really stoked to see the alleged Terminators), though it will make the tactical marines I already have for my army look quite bland if I do incorporate the new ones. I guess I could have kit-bashed DC models the whole way through but really didn't want to spend that kind of money on a unit that the current codex really doesn't favour. As it is I'm now quite interested in seeing if anything will change for the Tactical squads with the new release beyond a points drop, otherwise there's a gorgeous kit that I have no reason to buy unless I make them into Sternguard...though then I would need to find me some combi-weapons outside of the vanilla SG box.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Fair enough, point taken.

Perhaps some of the bits new to the tac box will be external? Like, the tabards can be added on to the torsos instead of joined with the leg part of the model, ala the old tac box. Probably not though, since it looks like it will be similar to the sternguard kit.

It does look like a good preview for the supposed termie box, and also, I think there was word of a plastic termie HQ for BAs too, but not sure it thats separate from the Shield of Baal box set.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Matcap said:


> Wait.. those bases are bigger than regular aren't they??
> 
> Edit: with pictures


Is that an infernus pistol in the sarge's hand? That seems cool, I know they're not _that_ good, but having 1 infernus + meltagun in a 5-man squad sounds pretty sweet -- if such a thing is possible.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

What is an infernus pistol?!

Melta pistol?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

The Infernus Pistol is indeed a Melta pistol, but with a 6" total range (that means 3" Melta range). Currently Tactical sergeants do not have that option, only Assault sergeants and higher ranking Characters. It definitely looks cooler than it is, but those rules could change! I would love to see a plastic Terminator Captain/Sanguinary Priest kit. It would be easy enough to do I think.

I think I have just about convinced myself to buy the Tactical box and make Sternguard out of them. I think I'll be able to get some combi-weapons through the interwebz easy enough, plus I have a couple already.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Well, if you weren't convinced, maybe this will. These guys look pretty sweet, and I don't even play BA.

hopefully GW understand how anticipated this Codex has been, haha.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

It's the DC box with a couple twists and no 'X' markings and some elements of the Sternguard/new Tactical box added, looks like. I'm very down....hopefully it isn't dumb expensive. The vanilla one is $50, which is already one of the most expensive Troop selection boxes I think (barring Grey Knight Terminators).

I was thinking of painting my BA Razorbacks yellow for my Imperial Fists, but if they get useful in the new Codex....that whole army might get even more side-tracked than it already is!


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

A little clean, but freakin' awesome!


----------

